# What is the correct method for food safety wirh bears?



## chetan103 (Sep 8, 2020)

I’m going car-camping at Caroga Lake in update New York tomorrow, and I’ve never gone camping before. I’ve heard people insist on using a bear bag for food, and others insisting that’s useless. The campsite is public, with lots of sites set up. I don’t know if that helps keep bears away or not.


----------



## RustyMonson (Sep 8, 2020)

We were at a comp this past week and one of my team was sleeping in the back of the truck and a bear tried to get up in the truck with him!  He moved and it ran aways.  But in the morning only a few items in a metal barrel can (can was meant for ash but passersby threw some garbage in any way) so doesn't take much to attract them.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 8, 2020)

A bear bag is good and you might look into a really tough bear proof cooler as well


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 8, 2020)

Here in CA, if bears are a problem, state-run campsites have bear containers for food storage and designated trash areas. They post the dimensions of the containers on their websites. 

I always double Ziplock food and keep snacks and meal food in separate containers. Keep a noisemaker handy. 

If you are careful by washing dishes immediately after meals, throwing trash in distant containers, and using common sense to seal up foods, the bears are going to be attracted to easy targets, not yours.

I've never had a problem car camping or backpacking in bear country.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 8, 2020)

I'd contact the camp. Places and conditions are so varied it's hard to say. Just don't eat or have any food in your tent, or other smelly stuff like toothpaste. I use a hang bag while backpacking in New England. A bear cnister out west. I've never worried about it too much car camping. A good trick is to set empty pots around the cooler so the bear has to knock them over to get to the food. The crash usually scares them off.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are going into bear country, there might be some bear education by the Ranger district.  Where I live it's mandatory before camping in Grizzley country.  If not there are good online resources.  Bear bags work good, if they have 12' to 15' high bear poles at the campsites. 

I take as much pre made foods as possible, this also reduces garbage, and we do our cooking away from the camping site.  I don't take bacon camping, it's probably one of the best bear attractants there is.  Don't sleep in the same clothes you cooked in.  And be sure not to leave things like toothpaste, candy or other snacks in your tent.


----------

